# How often are ultrasound technicians wrong about gender



## Buggzxxx

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and baby looks perfect. We wanted to find out the gender so technician took a look. Little one didnt want to give up the secret just yet but with some perseverance the technician got a good enough view. She said she THINKS its a girl because there is no swollen area that would indicate testicles, she double checked and showed us what she though were labia then said because of this she cant be completely definate but she THINKS we are having a little girl. I know there are no guarantees and that she double checked so its probably me being irrational but the wording she used saying that she thinks girl has me wondering how much she thinks that... Surely if she wasnt quite sure she wouldnt say either way would she?

I've thought girl since all along but everyone I know has guessed boy so I was expecting to be wrong... My little princess sure did give Daddy a shock by not being a prince!


----------



## hardd2011

My doctor told me girl at 17 and 19 weeks and he said 100%. 23 weeks told me boy. And those where done in 3d. Then I went to the hospital and ask the guy to take a peek, he said girl, that was 2d and then I had another done at a different hospital as I was hospitalized and the doctor said boy. I have up knowing the gender. Now we are sending back all the pink stuff and just buy a few gender things and then go shopping after the baby is born.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

I have been told 3d is harder to be 100% accurate because it all looks swollen, not sure how true that is though.
We are hoping to find out next week what we are having, hope they can tell, I am nervous about them getting it wrong


----------



## coffee cake

I think if a baby appears male, it is impossible to get it wrong. With my boys didn't even need the tech to tell me; the penis gave it away immediately.


----------



## PierceWife

coffee cake said:


> I think if a baby appears male, it is impossible to get it wrong. With my boys didn't even need the tech to tell me; the penis gave it away immediately.

Agreed. My little boys potty shot at 21 wks.
 



Attached Files:







Gabe.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 82


----------



## HBGirl

My little girl at 17 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Girlie.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Buggzxxx

I dont have the potty shot but I didnt see anything there like in the pics above. I think I'll air on the side of caution and buy mostly gender neutral with the odd few pink things ;)


----------



## hardd2011

I read around and gender determination for ultrasound is 10 percent accurate. Ask about return policy's just in case. And probably don't buy to early. I started buying at 20 weeks and the return policy is 3 months. I wanted to keep everything just in case but the return date runs out 2 months before my due date. The girl shots I got was clear as day girl and in 3d u could see the libia. The boy shot he said was boy was a foot and thigh. Then the other doctor the cord was right there so I question it. Now if we have another I am going to tell them not to bother. I would see if you can get opinions from other ladies that were previous pregnant and were they accurate. I found in my area where I live the doctors got it wrong or go back and forth about what the gender is. If I would have known this info I would have just waited until baby was born.


----------



## FarmMom

The sonographer told us she does not tell the parents the sex unless she is certain, so i hope she's right. I would be nervous and stick to gender neutral if she had said she "thinks" girl.


----------



## Night Flower

Is it just me, but I just cannot see potty shots like everyone else? :(


----------



## HBGirl

Night Flower said:


> Is it just me, but I just cannot see potty shots like everyone else? :(

You see bum, legs and dingly or non dingly inbetween the legs.


----------



## Buggzxxx

Thank you too everyone for replying :) OH said he was studying the ultrasound very closely in the hope to see some boy bits but they just were not there! My view wasnt to great to be able to analyse the image! But still I think its best to be mostly neutral and prepared just incase! Like a PP said its the wording of she 'thinks' girl that has thrown me. Ill ask my midwife how often she sees couples being told one gender and getting another lol x


----------



## proudparent88

Buggzxxx said:


> I had my 20 week scan yesterday and baby looks perfect. We wanted to find out the gender so technician took a look. Little one didnt want to give up the secret just yet but with some perseverance the technician got a good enough view. She said she THINKS its a girl because there is no swollen area that would indicate testicles, she double checked and showed us what she though were labia then said because of this she cant be completely definate but she THINKS we are having a little girl. I know there are no guarantees and that she double checked so its probably me being irrational but the wording she used saying that she thinks girl has me wondering how much she thinks that... Surely if she wasnt quite sure she wouldnt say either way would she?
> 
> I've thought girl since all along but everyone I know has guessed boy so I was expecting to be wrong... My little princess sure did give Daddy a shock by not being a prince!


Mine were always right even at one point I had someone use the term "I think" and it was right. So I would not worry too much and if you still have time to go they will probably do another one and things and then ask again they tend to move a lot so next time baby could be in a different position!


----------

